# US Navy Landing Craft, Portsmouth



## recrudesce (Oct 24, 2010)

Following on from our escapades in the greyhound stadium, we discovered a way to the landing craft we originally went to go see.

I have some more pictures on my film camera, so I'll scan them in and add them once I've got the film processed. Click each image for a larger version.


























Thanks for looking.
- Russ.


----------



## tommo (Oct 24, 2010)

i have seen a couple of arty shots done of these some time ago, does any one know who would own them as these would make a great project


----------



## recrudesce (Oct 24, 2010)

they're sat in a section of Portsmouth known as "Pound's Scrapyard". i believe the company no longer exists, so i would presume they're un-owned.

i'm tempted to investigate the rest of the area, didn't seem that complicated to get to :]


----------



## recrudesce (Oct 24, 2010)

wow, i really was blind when i went there !

http://goo.gl/maps/zcAB shows the location of the 2 LARC's, but if you notice there's a couple of boats in the top left of the map. then if you scroll further up and to the left, as if you're walking under the motorway, you can see a few other derelict boats, plus a MASSIVE one - http://goo.gl/maps/xs5I


----------



## tommo (Oct 24, 2010)

i know pounds scrap yard has been done many a times in the past but never seen pics of the boats just the yard its self, worth another trip


----------



## recrudesce (Oct 24, 2010)

i'm tempted to head back "one day" - have a look around and see what else is there :]


----------



## tommo (Oct 24, 2010)

i am sure there are a couple of locals on here that might be interested in seeing this also, look forward to seeing some pics


----------



## recrudesce (Oct 24, 2010)

recrudesce said:


> i'm tempted to head back "one day" - have a look around and see what else is there :]



thanks for the edit on that one - made a bit of a forum faux pas there !


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 24, 2010)

tommo said:


> i have seen a couple of arty shots done of these some time ago, does any one know who would own them as these would make a great project



Not sure as Pounds appear to be gone now. Although cutting continues I believe - I read somewhere that a rare landing ship was recently being scrapped. So do Pounds cease to exist


----------



## Caveman (Oct 26, 2010)

I visited Pounds back in the late '80s/early '90s when it had not long been landlocked by the M271. There were a couple of old subs & small frigates there, as well as stacks of old tanks, an old Jap mini sub, a couple of Russian T34/85 tanks, a Daimler Scout car, a Saracen armoured car, a Churchill recovery tank...too much to mention here without digging out the photos that I took at the time. The gate posts were the end bits from a section of Mulberry harbour from D-Day.


----------



## recrudesce (Nov 17, 2010)

got my film shots processed


----------



## Hendreforgan (Jan 12, 2011)

I remember Pounds Breakers Yard so well, I used to live on the IOW and used the M275 to and from the ferry terminal . . . remember with sadness seeing two of the old passenger ferries in there awaiting their fate.

I may be wrong about these amphibious vehicles - usually am - but they look similar to the sort of thing the Marines were using in the South Iraq river delta for patrolling.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't claim to be an expert but they look later than WW2 to me. And I'd love one!


----------



## Bunker Bill (Jan 13, 2011)

They were built in 1952 Larc LX's

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LARC-LX

I believe one has now been burnt out


----------



## Spiritwalker (Apr 13, 2011)

Good to see some up close pictures of that. I passed that a few times on the bus into Pompey from London and always wondered how it ended up there.


----------

